# Tokyo Gore Police



## Ames (Oct 4, 2011)

I...

I don't...

Is that...
*
FUCK WHY IS THAT CHAIR A FUCKING PERSON OH MY FUCKING GOD PUSSY JUICES SPRAYING EVERYWHERE WHAT HAVE YOU DONE JAPAN
*
Also crocodile vaginas, acid spraying boobies, and penis cannons.

This is the best movie you'll never want to see, FAF.

[video=youtube;5bNuHJmtTpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bNuHJmtTpQ[/video]


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Oct 4, 2011)

God almighty... I was hoping I would forget this film. Thanks for the memories again James.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 4, 2011)

owo. Is there a english version because I kinda wanna see it. I like gore movies.


----------



## Kizaki (Oct 4, 2011)

I remember watching that on netflix a few months ago. Could not go through the entire thing.


----------



## Ames (Oct 4, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> owo. Is there a english version because I kinda wanna see it. I like gore movies.



There's a english dubbed version and japanese with english subtitles version.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 5, 2011)

You know it's a good movie when it manages to consistently outdo itself in terms of violence and sheer ridiculousness with every subsequent scene.  Doubly so when the opening sequence is a chainsaw duel.

The chair was a bit much though.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 7, 2011)

Pissing chairs, toothy vaginas, penis cannons, acid-spraying tits. I watched the movie last night to examine how fucked up the movie was. I laughed at the part where the chief was jet-propelling himself with the blood spraying out his severed legs.


----------



## Slend (Oct 7, 2011)

i fucking loved this movie & the ending scene was probably my favourite part but it was all fun as hell to watch


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 7, 2011)

Why do the policemen look like Helghast :/?


----------



## Lobar (Oct 7, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Why do the policemen look like Helghast :/?



Because that's what happens when you privatize the police force.

Never privatize the police!


----------

